
Electric vehicles to cost the same as conventional cars by 2018 - dberhane
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/05/19/electric-vehicles-cost-conventional-cars-2018/
======
PhantomGremlin
If this is true: _“We raise our 2025 forecast for EV sales by ~50pc to 14.2m -
14pc of global car sales.”_

Then where does the electricity come from to be able to recharge so many cars?
To fully charge a Tesla Model S needs 70 to 100 kWh (at 100% efficiency).
Sure, a typical daily charge might only be 20% of max, but still that's a lot
of kWh needed.

And if it's 14% of global car sales, then is it 30% or 50% of car sales in
trendy places like California? Then we truly have a massive problem.
California commutes are much longer than in other states, so the strain on the
grid would be even worse.

California does have plenty of sunshine. Maybe that's the savior? A Tesla
Powerwall in every garage? But that doesn't solve the problem for apartment
dwellers. Plus the initial Powerwall only has a capacity of 13.5 kWh; it seems
dicey to count on that to be able to recharge a Model S.

